# I'm Bored



## jkeithrussell (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm losing interest in pen turning.  I have spent too much energy (and money) on casting lately, and have gotten pretty much nowhere with it.  Somewhere along the way, my enthusiasm for making pens has really fallen off.  I sat in my garage for a couple of hours last night and couldn't think of anything to do (besides cuss at my pressure pot).  I haven't found (or developed) a market for selling my pens, so I really can't justify making many more until I learn how to sell them.  I have purchased every trinket, tool, accessory, kit, etc., that can possibly be purchased, and I really need to find some energy to get back to it or it will all have been a great waste.  Maybe it is the heat and humidity that makes working in my garage in the summer so miserable here, I don't know.  To top it off, I've experienced 2 allergic reactions lately to something (wood dust or casting materials, I don't know which) resulting in one huge and painful rash and one nasty bronchial episode.  Maybe this just isn't my thing.  

Just random musings.


----------



## wolftat (Sep 9, 2009)

Take a week off and go fishing, it seems to rejuvenate me when this starts to happen.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 9, 2009)

I understand completely. I haven't made a pen in months. Everytime I got down there, I just can't get motivated. I am hoping it will break soon for me.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 9, 2009)

Keith, for a Marine, Neil is pretty smart!  :biggrin:

Take a break and do something else.  Try some bowls; they can be frustrating and addicting.

I have hit several times over the last 6 years that I lost interest in my lathe for awhile.

Remember, this is supposed to be fun.


----------



## jleiwig (Sep 9, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> I have purchased every trinket, tool, accessory, kit, etc., that can possibly be purchased.


 
There is your problem.  Sell all but the basic needs and then work to be the best you can with the bare minimum.  I guarantee you'll have a different experience.  

For example I just had to have the pendant backer plate thing from SailingAway.  I've used for maybe a total of 10 hours and it's sat in a box since then.  I haven't even used my molds from NewLondon88.  

I think that in all this tool/gadget/trinket hoopla we loose our sense of why we started doing what we're doing.


----------



## Chief Hill (Sep 9, 2009)

I suggest ya take a break for a bit.  Concentrate your efforts one something else for now.  Maybe set up a really cool website to sell all your pens castings etc.  That should help find the " Market for some sales.  Once you get somthing else going for a bit you will likely fall back on pen turning as it seems like it's a passion of yours.  It happens to the best of all of us.  I just clean up put stuff away, organize.  And walk away.  It will come calling you back soon enough.  And look into a air scrubber if your having reaction issues.  Good luck.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep, great advice.  Take a break, go fishing.  Make a website.  Look up on the internet for some shows in your area and go sell some pens.  Discover something new and more challenging to do that you can convert into penmaking, like maybe try experimenting with some wax casting, or wood carving some spirits in cottonwood bark.  Drink a beer or 5.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 9, 2009)

Keith, anytime a hobby turns into either boredom or a job, its time to take a break. I just started my fall shows so my break will last 2 1/2 to 3 months as I travel from show to show. I do come home on most week ends and only get into the shop if necessary or I want to. I really enjoy the shows as much as making the pens so that gives me a break. I do the same for 2-3 months in the spring. Find some shows in your area to visit and see if you think you would enjoy selling your wares, or spend a few weeks or more developing a web site. Nothing will perk up your interest more than having sold your pens to people that enjoy your work.


----------



## sptfr43 (Sep 9, 2009)

Funny, I have been struggling with the same thing. Thought it was just me. Now I don't feel so bad knowing others go through the same dry spell. All good advice to ponder


----------



## Mac (Sep 9, 2009)

A friend went on a trip with me to pick up supplies today. He brought some pens that he had recently turned to show me, anyhow he showed them the owner of the supply company and sold 2 for $ 115. You never know who's going to buy,what or when, just be prepared.
Oh did I mention that they were serrias. that got my motor running
everybody gets in a rut  now and then, its up to you to climb out
fishing does sound good I have'nt made time to go in 2 years!


----------



## TurnaPen (Sep 9, 2009)

Keith, sure helps the enthusiasm when you sell some pens, selling is the difficult part, and there does come a point where you really can't make more until you do sell some to keep the hobby going. When I get to that point where I am surrounded by excellent tools and facilities, but no income; then I say "no more buying" BUT, I finish the kits that are on hand. Right now I too am in that situation-- and so I am finishing the kits on hand with the blanks on hand, and taking my time to just go out of the way to make pens with custom touches and better finishes. If you are making with the intention of a good quick return, it probably will not work; eventually it may come good, meanwhile you need to really enjoy doing the pens, having a weight of expectation of sales will not help that cause. Amos


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 9, 2009)

*Same thing*

Is there something in the water I'm also in the same situation. Go to the shop, stare at my wood pile, drink a soda or 5, and go home with nothing done. I like the idea of using up the kits you have on hand. I too need to find a way to support my hobby/disease. Not a people person and I work full time so not crazy about the craft sale idea. I'm trying to find the next cool blank but I seem to be suffering from writers block.:frown: Sounds like we need to get together and spitball some ideas.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Sep 9, 2009)

*martets to sell*

ck out this site festivalnet.com   good luck


----------



## traderdon55 (Sep 9, 2009)

I think we all get in a rut. I got in one and have only made 10 pens this year,3 of them doing demos and 4 of them this past weekend. The only thing that got me out this weekend was that a got 2 of Constants blanks to evaluate and needed to turn them. While I was out there out made one I had gotten from Kallashan Woods and decided to break in my pressure pot and try my first attempt at casting. I really enjoyed casting coffee beans and had planned on keeping my first cast, however I am the friend Mac was refering to in an earlier post. When we walked in to the wholesale house the salesman we usually deal with noticed I had some new pens in my pocket and wanted to see them. He was so impressed with the coffee bean pen he wanted to show it to the owner.Turns out the owner collects pens and wanted to buy the coffee bean  and the one with the Kallashan Woods blank on it. Just proves you never know where a sale is going to come from. Take everyones advice and just take a little break and come back to it later when you can enjoy it again. Thats what I did and now I will be slowly getting back into it again. Of course I better not be to slow because my wife wanted that coffee bean pen. I imagine I will be doing another one by this weekend because you know the old saying ( If mama ain't happy then nobody is happy)


----------



## JimB (Sep 9, 2009)

I've taken many breaks from the shop. Sometimes I go weeks without going in there.

The other option is to turn something else. Check out the Other Things forum to get ideas. Some of the things you can try will only require using some wood you probably already have so you don't need to spend more money.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 9, 2009)

I can relate to your energy levels and feeling burnt out. I did the same with my scrollsawing about a year ago. I just stopped and took a break. I found turning and my shop interest picked up again. One other thing that helped me out of my duldroms was to come to sites like this and in my case also scrollsawing sites  and se and admire all the great work that others put out. It does get your juices flowing again. I also visited alot more craft shows and their again I went back to my roots and just marveled at the things people think of to make and the craftsmanship. Take a break and it will return.


----------



## CSue (Sep 9, 2009)

I know how your feeling.  I'm telling myself its the heat of summer.  But I also know part of it is not having an 'outlet' to sell pens.  So I went to a wood flooring place the other day for some hickory.  I happened to have some of my pens with me . . . and the owner said if I came back with a lockable display, they'd sell some of my pens.  Oh, he also bought one - a Panache for his desk.

An "Aside" If your using latex gloves anywhere in the penmaking, blank casting process, you could have developed an allergy to latex.  that would cause breathing difficulties.  Change to non-latex gloves.


----------



## stevers (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. Probably worse though. Been almost a year sense I turned anything. Been almost as long sense my last post here. Told myself it was the weather, told myself it was a just a rut. Lots of excuses. Like someone said, I walk out to the shop and look around and walk back out. Hard to come up with new ideas. Then when I try something, it gives me a hard time and frustrates me. And like another person mentioned, I have a shelf full of pens and pencils and no one to buy them. Most probably have dried up refills by now. Couldn't sell them if I had the chance. Bought all the gadgets, and cleaver tools. Made a few jigs too, and they just sit. Part of the idea when I built the shop was to have it for when I retire. That's still a positive point. 
To be honest with you all, it has been a terrible year. Family tragedy, work has been a nightmare. Just sucked overall. hoping for better next year or in the winter to come. Winter is my shop time. Summer is too hot here. This summer has been especially bad. 
So, thanks for listening and I hope to be around more in the coming months.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll swap ya! I'd even take on the rotten Texas heat and humidity. My problem is just the opposite. My job has me so busy, and I am traveling almost every day of the week. I got 30 minutes this weekend to run down to the shop, and whip out a quick acrylic on my new Delta 46-460. That is the first time I've put a gouge to a piece of acrylic, wood, pen or bowl in almost a month. That is the third time I've turned on that bad boy Delta.

So, come on up to Montana, I'll spend a week with you on how to do my job, then I'll go play with your stuff down in Texas for a few weeks.

The long and short of it is....forget about anything to do with the lathe/casting etc for a week or two

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## Bree (Sep 10, 2009)

Do something different! Make a pen that is totally different than any you have made before. Make a themed pen... set yourself a theme and figure out how to make a pen that represents that theme. Make a mushroom pen!

Or here is something different... Make a pen out of a plain wood and make the natural character of the wood really shine. We often try to do the spectacular since we see everyone else doing it. Just be ordinary and learn to once again appreciate the beauty of plain old wood.

We come here and people are displaying their work. There is a tendency to become competitive... trying to do better and better so the people give you more compliments etc. 

I see it in myself. I don't want to turn slimlines or other low end pens anymore because expensive high end pens get the most accolades. And when you turn them you have to get just the right blank and get the perfect finish and lovely lines. 

That focus on perfection in a narrow band can hurt creativity. And it sounds like you need a booster shot of creative juice. So forget making a proper pen and make a DARING pen! Make a CRAZY pen! Make a BORING pen! Make a LOVE pen. Make an ANGER pen. Whatever!! You decide... just get out of the 9 dots that you have fenced you in.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## arjudy (Sep 10, 2009)

Try some flat work. That seems to get me out of rut.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 10, 2009)

Keith ---you are welcome to come up here for about 2 weeks---I sure could use the help. Plus when you get home----you will no longer be bored.
You will have a better understanding of what a "Borrowed Goverment Mule" feels like.
Oh---we are doing shows the next 3 weekends in a row---bring a sleeping bag---we don't stay in hotels.


----------



## Rollerbob (Sep 10, 2009)

Keith, I have a deal for you. I have a friend who owns a boat just outside Port Mansfield. The red snapper fishing has been great, let me know if you can go some weekend and I will get you on the boat. If this doesn't get your mind off of penturning, then we will keep catching until it does!!


----------



## Bree (Sep 10, 2009)

Selling... 
Get yourself a book on HOW TO SELL... the principles of selling... the psychology of selling... the job of selling.  How many here ever LEARNED how to sell??  

Spend $10 and get yourself this classic book on selling... focus on the lessons he learns.  It's an EZ read and recommended by no less than Dale Carnegie and W. Clement Stone (for whom I worked for a number of years).  

*How I Raised Myself From Failure To Success In Selling by Frank Bettger*

*http://www.amazon.com/Raised-Myself-Failure-Success-Selling/dp/067179437X*

89-5 star reviews, 6-4 star reviews and 1-2 star out of 96 Amazon.com reviews.  That pretty darn impressive for an old book!!  Reading the book alone might shake you out of your doldrums.

Even the best pens don't just sell themselves in times like these.  You have to sell the pen.  You don't have the luxury of being an order taker.  You have to start selling.

One thing you will learn is that selling is about what customers want not what looks cool to you or me.  It isn't about what we think they need or what we think is best.  It is about what the buyer wants.  Find out what the customer wants and give it to him!!

When your sales get flat the person to talk to is your customer.  Because you very likely failed to give him what he wants.  And that frequently changes so you have to change... or fail.

It's fun once you get focused in on the right target.  But it's HELL if you you keep trying to find ways to push water uphill trying to "sell" somebody something that they don't want.

Get the book.  You won't regret it.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## leehljp (Sep 10, 2009)

I have several hobbies and while maintaining each, focus on one and gravitate to another. I like doing flat work and often get motivated to do a pen when I find the right piece of wood in a cutoff of the flatwork. This also happens when I cut some wood for bowls.

For now, my work has driving me 10 to 14 hour days for the past 6 weeks and I can't wait to get some time to turn a pen or do a bit of flat work. I will be happy when I can get back to getting online here a couple of times a day and keeping up with the posts. This is a great group of people and ideas. I am behind in trying about a dozen ideas that have been displayed here.


----------



## RichB (Sep 10, 2009)

I haven't lost my interest in pen making yet.  I have two boys that keep my interest up.  For a break away I have started Scrollsawing.  I belong to a few forums and I love it.  I have started scroll sawing of different things like puzzles, portraits, and patterns.  Their are a few free classes on how to change a portrait into a scroll saw portrait,  Scroll saw Village is great, different items can be given to family and do things for them.  It is different and fun. Christmas is coming.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 10, 2009)

I cycle up and down on the pen making.  Love to do it, love the relaxation it brings, get bored.  broke an ankle this summer and couldn't "stand" the lathe (pun completely intentional), so had a forced 2 month break (snuck in another).  The first week after I was able to stand easily, went to the shop and cleaned up everything (you can even see the floor).  Was not motivated to start turning again.  Last weekend had a day with nothing on the plate, so wandered into the shop...5 hours later I had 3 puzzle kits turned and sanded, 4 customs for my son's school turned and sanded, 2 shave brushes with matching razors.....and I can't wait for Friday (day off from the office, I can go back to the shop!).... It comes and goes, don't pitch out your stuff in a fit, everything but the glue will be ready and waiting when you head back in! (thus the turned and sanded, not finished status on the puzzles and customs!)  Monty hooked me up, should be good for Friday!


----------



## JimMc7 (Sep 10, 2009)

Do you know anyone who can sell for you? I am very quiet & shy with absolutely none of the "gift of gab" talent to be a good salesman. My wife and niece on the other hand have exceptional talent talking to & ultimately, selling, to almost anyone they meet! I don't have to pay any commission to my wife (yet!), but I do pay my niece 25% commission on everything she sells. She enjoys it, makes a bit of money and I get to continue my hobby. I understand it is tough to pay a sales commission if you're making pens for significant profit. I have no dreams of making real money with this hobby, but I can't afford to make pens without at least some sales revenue coming in either.


----------



## ssajn (Sep 11, 2009)

I use to sell pens at work, then I retired and went a while without selling anything. But now things have started to change. Talk up pen making. Let everyone know you make pens. You'd be surprised how many want to see them and will buy. I take pens everywhere with me. You never know when the topic will come up. Today I was buying supplies and sold a Sierra to the salesperson. See if you can put up a display in places you do business like a barber shop. Last week thru word of mouth I sold 8 pens and have two pending. Use them to barter. I have a guy creating and hosting a website in exchange for a few pens. Get some cards made up, they help.

Everyone gets burned out once in a while. Go fishing go shooting, take a break. You'll come back to it.

Dave


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 11, 2009)

I hit the same dulldrum you did. Spending allot of time and money on resins and Allumilite with very little success. Finally the procedure has been perfected and now that I know how to do it, I can't get started. 
Don't forget, you know how to turn a pen. Just grab a normal piece of wood off the shelf and satisfy yourself  with a successfull beautiful looking pen. 
I know what you mean on the heat and humidity. I am sorry but you need to change that. You need to be somewhere comfortable to enjoy your work and thus produce beauty beyond belief. I am in Conroe and could not work in my garage for 30 minutes. Can you wire in a window air conditioner?? Put something nice on the floor where your work area is located. Get something that plays your type of music.


----------



## dgscott (Sep 11, 2009)

I haven't gotten bored yet, but mostly (I suspect) because I'm still trying to figure out how to do things I want to learn. For me, turning is only half of it -- it's the puzzle that comes with seeing someone else's superior work (how'd he do that?). I agree that a profusion of gadgets doesn't help -- it just adds to the list of stuff that "ought to be done," adding to a sense of being overwhelmed and immobilized. I'm still pretty happy if I can make a really nice slimline -- making a $2 kit into something attractive, functional, and desirable.  

I have to say that the selling thing is kind of red herring for me -- sure it would be nice to recoup some of the (endless) dollars I've spent, and I do one show a year here in Taos, but mostly what I'm looking for is an appreciation for the quality of the work I do. Consequently, a year ago, I started to donate a pen a week to my Kiwanis Club (I'm president this year) to raffle off at meetings. Each week the raffle raises about 30 bucks, and the winners are thrilled. Now, I'm talking to a local school about providing a pen for every kid who raises their grade one letter (F to D, D to C, C to B, B to A) in a subject by year's end (one pen per kid, not one pen per subject!). Keeps me engaged thinking that my work constitutes a reward for someone's improvement.

But everyone else is probably right -- walk away from the shop, go out to a baseball game, goof off and watch TV 'till you can't stand it anymore! Don't feel guilty or discouraged. Passion comes in waves, and rarely does a wave go out when another doesn't come in.
Doug


----------



## seawolf (Sep 12, 2009)

I have had a year of not turning any thing at all after a run in with the table saw. (Saw won) then went back to turning pens. Like you I got bored and then I tried bowls, toothpick holders, potpourri holders, ECT.
Now I spend a lot of time looking for just the right piece of wood in the woods or at sites where they are clearing the land for building the next junk building. 
As for selling I let LOML take any of my work pieces and sell them on the halves the money she brings me goes back into the shop one way or another.
Take a break find a new passion for a while the lathe will pull you back sooner or later. Enjoy life follow your heart and dreams.
Mark


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 12, 2009)

I still say a trip to Ky would of done wonders for you---just think of all the fun you are missing. It's 3:50 am and we are getting ready to head out the door to spend the whole day at a show that will make us little to no money. Where's my sign?????
Yup we are doing the dreaded Local/ Free show today----but that's a different story.
You could of been right here in the middle of the fun.


----------



## TurnaPen (Sep 12, 2009)

Keith, I am sure glad you posted your dilema, it has helped a few others of us who are struggling to see that there are OTHERS in the same boat, kudos to all those who have offered to help out Keith in one way or another, sometimes just thrashing it out openly and honestly is a great help, Amos


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2009)

Absence makes the heart grow fonder does not just apply to your love life. It is supposed to be fun and just because you are not making a pen does not mean you do not belong on this group or in the shop at all. I have spent far more time in my shop doing scroll saw work, making fishing poles and even a fishing reel this year than making pens. I will make my next pen when it is the next thing I most want to make. Until then it is no big deal.


----------



## Fred (Oct 19, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Take a break and do something else. Try some bowls; they can be frustrating and addicting.


 
I agree with Cav completely. Heck, if you want a challenge turn a few pepper mills or salt mills. HINT: Get the best kits you can find.

This will also give you a chance to make sure you have ALL the goodies necessary.  I.E., you are going to need a few Fostner bits (Get the big set and not the individual bits) and an extension ... just for instance. 

See, this change will get you out to the local stores and you can graze the shelves and such ... spend a little therapeutic money ... it works for the ladies why not the men? :biggrin:

BTW, do a Google search on pepper mills and read a good portion of the articles and other info that is available. Nick Cook has an excellent "How To" article that will be of great help! http://www.nickcookwoodturner.com/articles-peppermill.pdf


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Oct 19, 2009)

I STARTED TURNING 6 MONTHS AGO. I STARTED TURNING CORIAN PENS  I BOUGHT TWO 48 PEN SOFT CASES FROM WOOD -N- WHIMIES I WAS GOING TO FILL ONE WITH WOODS AND THE OTHER WITH CORIAN,  MADE ABOUT 18 ASSORTED WOODS AND HAVE TROUBLE WITH FINISHING. Filled the Corain cast about 21/2 times  i CARRY A WOOD MISTAKE IN MY PANTS POCKET. GETS COMENTS ALL THE TIME  I TELL PEOPLE i MADE IT AND HAVE MORE, WANT TO SEE THEM?, i LOVE TO BRAG, AND AM PROUD OF THE JOB i DO ON THEM.

I DON'T SELL PENS, I SHOW THEM AND THEY SELL THEMSELFS.  I DON'T WANT TO MAKE $100 TO $400 pens  $20 to $50 pens sell well for me.  Heres a sug.If you wear shirts with pockers, get a clear pocket protector,anf fill it with pens.  people will coment on them and that opens the door. Show them and brag about them. Do that from now until Xmas and you will be back turning with enthouseazem. Good luck to you my friend


----------



## wudnhed (Oct 19, 2009)

stevers said:


> I'm in the same boat. Probably worse though. Been almost a year sense I turned anything. Been almost as long sense my last post here. Told myself it was the weather, told myself it was a just a rut. Lots of excuses. Like someone said, I walk out to the shop and look around and walk back out. Hard to come up with new ideas. Then when I try something, it gives me a hard time and frustrates me. And like another person mentioned, I have a shelf full of pens and pencils and no one to buy them. Most probably have dried up refills by now. Couldn't sell them if I had the chance. Bought all the gadgets, and cleaver tools. Made a few jigs too, and they just sit. Part of the idea when I built the shop was to have it for when I retire. That's still a positive point.
> To be honest with you all, it has been a terrible year. Family tragedy, work has been a nightmare. Just sucked overall. hoping for better next year or in the winter to come. Winter is my shop time. Summer is too hot here. This summer has been especially bad.
> So, thanks for listening and I hope to be around more in the coming months.



Hey Steve, feel your pain.  I also live in the desert and winter is my turning time.  Haven't turned a pen in over a year due to back surgery last summer.  The weather is turning cool and I'm getting a little excited about turning again.  I'm going to concentrate on the basics, using up my kits and these beautiful blanks I have sitting around.  Once you make yourself finish the first pen, I think you will be enthusiastic about making pens again.  

As far as pens sitting around because we don't have outlets for them, my plan is to get on the net and mail a pen to people like Oprah, news people, local and national and anyone else I can get an address for.  I have way too many sitting around and if I can generate sales right before X-Mas by giving some away then so be it.

I hope we all get enthusiastic again about making pens!:biggrin:

Good luck all,


----------

